# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 213

## akgraner

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 213 for the week September 26th - October 2nd, 2010.

*Links UWN*

Wiki Page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue213PDF Version - http://people.ubuntu.com/~akgraner/U..._Issue_213.pdf

*Improving Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Survey*

This survey consists of 10 questions.  Please take a moment to give us your feedback.  Thanks in advance.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?s...sr4btCyw_3d_3d

*In This Issue*

Invitation to Ubuntu Open Week  October 11 -15, 2010Ubuntu 10.10 is ReleasedKubuntu, Mythbuntu, Edubuntu10.10 10:10:10  thank you and Happy Maverick Day!Asia-Oceania RMB Positions AvailableSomething New and Beautiful: Ubuntu, distilled, in typeUbuntu Fridge: We're moving!Forum Code of Conduct UpdatedUbuntu StatsLoCo NewsUbuntu on ARM, the best since sliced bread... and we're liveMulti-touch at UDS-N in Orlando, October 25th-29thIn The PressIn The BlogosphereUbuntu in the CloudInterview with Leann OgasawaraCanonical to expand cooperation with PC vendorsTurnKey community development contest: let the judging begin!Featured PodcastsWeekly Ubuntu Development Team MeetingsMonthly Team Reports: September 2010Upcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 9.04, 9.10, 10.04 and 10.10UWN Sneak PeekAnd Much Much More

*General Community News*

*Invitation to Ubuntu Open Week  October 11 -15, 2010*

Youre invited to Ubuntu Open Week

Where: Online in IRC  #ubuntu-classroom & #ubuntu-classroom-chat on freenode.net

When: Monday October 11, 2010 through Friday October 15, 2010

Time: 14:00 UTC  18:00 UTC

For more information go to :

http://ubuntu-news.org/2010/10/11/in...er-11-15-2010/

*Ubuntu 10.10 is Released*

Some time ago a group of hyper-intelligent pan dimensional beings decided to finally answer the great question of Life, The Universe and Everything. To this end, a small band of these Debians built an incredibly powerful distribution, Ubuntu. After this great computer programme had run (a very quick 3 million minutesor 6 years) the answer was announced. The Ultimate answer to Life, the Universe and Everything is42, and in its purest form 101010. Which suggests that what you really need to know is What was the Question?. The great distribution kindly pointed out that what the problem really was that no-one knew the question. Accordingly, the distribution designed a set of successors, marked by a circle of friendsto ultimately bring Unity to all things livingUbuntu 10.10, to find the question to the ultimate answer.

And with that, the Ubuntu team is pleased to announce Ubuntu 10.10. Codenamed Maverick Meerkat, 10.10 continues Ubuntus proud tradition of integrating the latest and greatest open source technologies into a high-quality, easy-to-use Linux distribution.

Read more about the features of Ubuntu 10.10 in the following press
releases:

Desktop and Netbook editions

http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-edition

Server edition

http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-10.10-server-edition

Canonical has also launched the Ubuntu Server on Cloud 10 program. Anyone will be able to try out Ubuntu 10.10 Server Edition on Amazon EC2 for free for one hour. Visitors to the download pages will now be able to choose to experience the ease and speed of public cloud computing and Ubuntu. For a direct link to the trial, please go to
http://10.cloud.ubuntu.com

Ubuntu 10.10 will be supported for 18 months on desktops, netbooks, and
servers.

Thanks to the efforts of the global translation community, Ubuntu is available in 37 languages. For a list of supported languages and detailed translation statistics for these and other languages, see:
http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpm/ubuntu...ion-stats.html

Ubuntu 10.10 is also the basis for new 10.10 releases of Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu, UbuntuStudio, and Mythbuntu:

Kubuntu http://kubuntu.org/news/10.10-release

Xubuntu http://xubuntu.org/news/10.10-release

Edubuntu http://edubuntu.org/news/10.10-release

Mythbuntu http://mythbuntu.org/10.10/release

Ubuntu Studio https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/10.10release_notes

To Get Ubuntu 10.10

**********

To download Ubuntu 10.10, or obtain CDs, visit:
http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu

Users of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS will be offered an automatic upgrade to 10.10 via Update Manager. For further information about upgrading, see:

http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading

As always, upgrades to the latest version of Ubuntu are entirely free of charge.

We recommend that all users read the release notes, which document caveats and workarounds for known issues. They are available at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010

Find out whats new in this release with a graphical overview:

http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/rele...s/1010overview

If you have a question, or if you think you may have found a bug but arent sure, try asking on the #ubuntu IRC channel, on the Ubuntu Users mailing list, or on the Ubuntu forums:
#ubuntu on irc.freenode.net

http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
http://www.ubuntuforums.org/

Helping Shape Ubuntu

**********

If you would like to help shape Ubuntu, take a look at the list of ways you can participate at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate/

About Ubuntu

**********

Ubuntu is a full-featured Linux distribution for desktops, laptops, netbooks and servers, with a fast and easy installation and regular releases. A tightly-integrated selection of excellent applications is included, and an incredible variety of add-on software is just a few clicks away.

Professional services including support are available from Canonical and hundreds of other companies around the world. For more information about support, visit:

http://www.ubuntu.com/support

More Information

**********

You can find out more about Ubuntu and about this release on our
website:

http://www.ubuntu.com/

To sign up for future Ubuntu announcements, please subscribe to Ubuntus very low volume announcement list at:

http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/list...buntu-announce

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/000139.html

*Kubuntu, Mythbuntu, Edubuntu*

Jonathan Riddell posted - 10:10:10 10/10/10 It's Kubuntu 10.10 which can be found at:

http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4335

Mythbuntu 10.10 is here! announcement can be found at:

http://www.mythbuntu.org/10.10/release

Stéphane Graber announced, Edubuntu 10.10 is released! and can be found at:

http://www.stgraber.org/2010/10/10/e...-1010-released

*10.10 10:10:10  thank you and Happy Maverick Day!*

Mark Shuttleworth, founder of the Ubuntu Project, writes - I spent a lot of time observing our community, this release. For some reason I was curious to see how our teams work together, what the dynamic is, how they work and play together, how they celebrate and sadly, also how they mourn. So I spent a fair amount more time this cycle reading lists from various Ubuntu teams, reading minutes from governance meetings for our various councils, watching IRC channels without participating, just to get a finger on the pulse.

Everywhere I looked I saw goodness: organised, motivated, cheerful and constructive conversations. Building a free OS involves an extraordinary diversity of skills, and whats harder is that it requires merging the contributions from so many diverse disciplines and art forms. And yet, looking around the community, we seem to have found patterns for coordination and collaboration that buffer the natural gaps between all the different kinds of activities that go on.

He continues with - So I have a very big THANK YOU for everyone. This is our most valuable achievement: making Ubuntu a great place to get stuff done that has a positive impact on literally millions of people. Getting that right isnt technical, but its hard and complex work. And thats what makes the technical goodness flow.

To read all of what Mark had to say go to:

http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/544

*Asia-Oceania RMB Positions Available*

The Asia-Oceania RMB is undergoing restaffing. We are expanding to run two meetings to better accomodate our wide range of timezones. We require nominations for one position available for meetings at 9:00 UTC +-1hr and nominations for three positions available for meetings run at 1400 UTC +-1hr.

We have the following requirements for nominees:

be an Ubuntu memberbe confident that you can judge contributions to various parts of our communitybe available during typical meeting times of the board in questioninsight into the culture(s) and typical activities within a geographic region covered by the board is a plus

If you wish to nominate someone, or yourself, send an email to ubuntu-membership-board-asia-oceania@lists.ubuntu.com. Try to explain your nomination.  All nominations will be forwarded to the Community Council who will make the final decision. Applications will close 1-NOV-2010. If you require help or advice speak to a memeber of the board or your friendly Community Council members.

If you are interested more information can be found at:

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2134

*Something New and Beautiful: Ubuntu, distilled, in type*

Marcus and Ivanka sat Mark down for a few words of wisdom a few months ago and suggested the development of a brand new font for Ubuntu designed from the ground up. Mark writes about the progress made during the last few months, how you can get involved in the testing process and also how you can get font support for your language.

To read the post in full and find out more information go to:

http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=537

*Ubuntu Fridge: We're moving!*

This is exciting but also may take a few days to unpack all the boxes and work out the kinks. Please be patient with us and if find something that needs to be fixed please let the team know by:

IRC Channel #ubuntu-news on irc.freenode.netTeam Mailing list, ubuntu-news-team@gmail.comForums: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=122Editor Email: editor.ubuntu.news@gmail.com

As most of you who follow the Fridge know, Ubuntu has been given a face-lift. There is a cool new theme with new colors, a lighter feel, and just all around an upbeat tone to all the official Ubuntu related sites. Check out ubuntu.com and canonical.com to see the new look if you havent done so already.

The goal was to have the redirect go live on Sunday 10.10.10 in conjunction with the release of Ubuntu 10.10. However, confirmation of this has not happened. However starting on Sunday, October 10th, we will be publishing Ubuntu News on The Fridge via ubuntu-news.org.

For more information go to:

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2141

*Forum Code of Conduct Updated*

The Ubuntu Forums Code of Conduct has received minor adjustments many times over the years, usually without notice. Most changes have either been trivial or additions to encode long standing forum culture.

Yesterday, after many weeks of discussion and rewriting, a new version of the Forum Code of Conduct was posted. There are no real changes to the substance, but how we express the content is significantly improved.

Major changes include lengthening the Introduction to include all the major points and distilling the rest to two sections, one for General Policy and one for Posting Tips.

We think the community will find the updated version clearer and more efficiently expressed.

For more informaiton go to:

http://matthewhelmke.net/2010/10/07/...nduct-updated/

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (81867) +1661 over last weekCritical (30) -5 over last weekUnconfirmed (41164) +1390 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Lucid*

 1. English (United Kingdom) (0) +/-0 over last week
 2. Spanish (7948) -128 over last week
 3. Brazilian Portuguese (30308) -717 over last week
 4. French (36499) -2 over last week
 5. German (52851) -241 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

Older proposed solutions are displayed more prominently in Brainstorm - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26021/Movie Player lacks innovative interface and usability. - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26008/Avoid downloading packages that are available locally during installation - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25997/compress archives and files with one rigth clic on mouse into .rar - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26027/I need a space on Launchpad to jot down ideas - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26022/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*LoCo News*

*Ubuntu Release Parties*

Ireland: Compare the Meerkat at the Market bar in Dublin a great Success - http://www.lczajkowski.com/?p=914Copenhagen: Great Success! - http://compadre.dk/blog/?p=2088Norway: Ubuntu Norway Release Parties  10.10.10 - http://huayra.wordpress.com/?p=452South Africa - Release Party Ubuntu Mirror - http://tumbleweed.org.za/2010/10/09/...-ubuntu-mirrorOntario - Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat Release Party in Ottawa, Ontario - http://drupal.txwikinger.me.uk/conte...ottawa-ontario

*Launchpad News*

*Launchpad Blog: More Build Farm Improvements*

In a slightly technical post suppliemented with a pretty graph, Julian Edwards has posted a very positive bit of developer news on the Launchpad Blog. Up until very recently the builders (machines that compile code for Ubuntu) could get blocked waiting for other packages to complete. Some optimisation has been done to improve the process and reduce blocking situations. Click through to see the pretty graphs and more detailed explaination.

http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-s...m-improvements

*Launchpad Blog: Continuous deployment in Launchpad*

Robert Collins (Launchpad Technical Architect) has blogged about some changes which will affect beta testers of launchpad, the site used to manage much of the development of the Ubuntu project. In a change to the release process, beta testers should notice more rapid deployment of changes to the site, and fixes should be installable with less downtime.

http://blog.launchpad.net/general/co...t-in-launchpad

*Launchpad Blog: Enabling Automatic Bug Expiry*

In a contentious (to some) move, the launchpad developers will be switching on 'automatic expiry' of 'incomplete' bug reports. This feature has been available to the launchpad developers, but has been switched off. It will be enabled during the week of the 18th October 2010. For developers who would like to use this feature on their launchpad projects, they will need to switch it on at a per-project level as outlined in this blog post from Deryck Hodge.

http://blog.launchpad.net/general/en...tic-bug-expiry

*The Planet*

*Oliver Grawert: Ubuntu on ARM, the best since sliced bread*

Ubuntu us rising up to be a great system for the ARM platform. Oliver Grawert from the Ubuntu ARM team blogs about the Beagleboard and the Pandaboard website that went live this week. A month ago Toshiba launched an ARM based netbook in Europe that already has Ubuntu images available. To find out more about Ubuntu on ARM go to:

http://ograblog.wordpress.com/2010/0...-sliced-bread/

*Jorge Castro: ... and we're live*

Along with 10.10 here comes askubuntu.com. Weve had a great beta where many experienced people participated and we had a nice standard of high quality answers and low noise. Were experiencing a flood of new users and questions, so feel free to help out.

Remember people love to vote on answers with screenshots and easy to use instructions. Go get em!

http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1283.../and-were-live

*Duncan McGreggor: Multi-touch at UDS-N in Orlando, October 25th-29th*

If you're interested in tracking multi-touch sessions, you can watch our session planning evolve at the link below:
https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubu...archtext=hci-n

We've still got one more blueprint coming: A Gesture Language. I haven't had a chance to compile my notes about this yet, but when I do, there will likely be another blog post just discussing the exploration we want to do around the idea of such a language at UDS.

If you can't make it to UDS, remember that we broadcast live streaming audio and project IRC channels for each room up on a screen so that all present can read remote comments and respond to listeners' questions.

http://oubiwann.blogspot.com/2010/10...o-october.html

*In The Press*

*Canonical ties Ubuntu 10.10 tightly into Amazon's cloud*

Canonical's newest release, Maverick Meerkat 10.10, will feature tighter integration with Amazon's EC2 cloud management tools. Effectively, this means that any client that is compatible with Amazon EC2 can also control Ubuntu's Eucalyptus Cloud. A much more interesting development, Ubuntu 10.10 can support running an Amazon Machine Image (AMI) within a KVM Virtual Machine on the local server. For the full article and all the interesting developments, follow the link below:

http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/67169

*Ubuntu's Real Contribution to Free Software*

Bruce Byfield of Datamation brings us an article outlining the biased and balanced reactions the Free Software Community often has in regards to Ubuntu. After outlining the sometimes negative reactions he makes his way to an unbiased look at the areas that Ubuntu excells in contributions. For the full article, follow the link below:

http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osr...e-Software.htm

*How we build Ubuntu*

Ubuntu is one of the most polished Linux distributions available, fusing the work of a global community of contributors who provide a diverse range of skills to make Ubuntu what it is. While we all enjoy the fruits of a new Ubuntu release every six months, many people have asked the team over the years how this wide range of contributors manage to come together to build a new Ubuntu release.

http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=142160

*Maverick Meerkat's Personal Cloud for Ubuntu, Mac, and Windows*

Sean Michael Kernel from LinuxPlanet talks about "personal clouds": "in contrast to the public cloud, where applications are served, the personal cloud is all about user data, content and synchronization. With Ubuntu 10.10, the Maverick Linux distribution will also take aim at improving the way users view their desktops and acquire new software". For the full article, follow the link below:

http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reports/7191/1/

*Ubuntu 10.10 Linux shows new consumer features*

Jonh E. Dunn from Computerworld talks about Ubuntu 10.10 and its new features geared towards consumers. Among different features, he speaks about revamped user interface, new Netbook Edition, and Ubuntu One cloud service.  For the full article, follow the link below:

http://www.computerworld.com.au/arti...ures/?rid=-219

*12 Reasons to try Ubuntu 10.10 now*

PCWorld magazine's Kathreine Noyes enlists 12 reasons for trying Ubuntu Linux:  "for those in the business world who haven't yet tried Ubuntu, however, the reasons to download and give it a whirl are even more compelling". For the full article, follow the link below:

http://www.pcworld.com/businesscente..._1010_now.html

*In The Blogosphere*

*Future Ubuntu Releases Will be Shipped With LibreOffice*

The leading contributors of the OpenOffice suite have forked the opensource software project into a new project named LibreOffice. Mark Shuttleworth has announced that future releases of Ubuntu will be packaged with LibreOffice instead of OpenOffice. For the entire article, follow the link below:

http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/09/f...e-shipped.html

*Dell Servers Certified to Run Ubuntu Server Edition*

Dell and Canonical have been working together for the past two years to certify select Dell PowerEdge Servers for Ubuntu Server Edition deployment. While Ubuntu Server Edition will not be factory installed by Dell, nor "officially" supported by the Dell Technical Support team the PowerEdge Server model is now listed on Canonical's Hardware Certification Site. For the full article, follow the link below:

http://www.thevarguy.com/2010/09/28/...erver-edition/

*Using new Ubuntu Font in Ubuntu-related publications*

Sean Michael Kerner from internetnews.com says that he really likes the new Ubuntu font, and will probably use it in all his Ubuntu-related writings. He also have concerns over the new font license, especially the one clause that would require any document written with it to conform its license.

http://blog.internetnews.com/skerner...es-flight.html

*Ubuntu Gives Maverick a shot in the ARM*

Amongst the many improvements the Ubuntu ARM team have made happen this cycle are support for the community-driven, high-performance, embedded Dual-core ARM Cortex A9 mobile development OMAP4 Panda board and the forthcomingBeagle board XM which boasts 512mb of low-power RAM and a nippy 1Ghz Cortex A8 processor. To read the full article, follow the link below:

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/u...ot-in-the-arm/

*In Other News*

*Ubuntu in the Cloud*

Try Ubuntu 10.10 Server in Amazon EC2, entirely on our dime!

You read that right, Canonical will pay for you to experience the ease of Ubuntu Server on Amazon EC2 for an hour (well, approximately 55 minutes). We will take care of the registration, and setup and even give you some pre-configured applications to choose from (such as Wordpress and MoinMoin). We are that keen for you to see it for yourself.

What do you need to do?

As part of the login process you will be asked to set up login and security credentials. But dont worry, its really quick and easy.

https://10.cloud.ubuntu.com/

*Interview with Leann Ogasawara*

This Full Circle Magazine interview is with Leann Ogasawara,  Leann says,  "Ive been working for Canonical for the past 3 years. Since joining the Ubuntu Kernel Team, Ive been involved with QA and triaging, stable maintenance, and am now this cycles Ubuntu 10.10 kernel release manager."  To find out more about Leann and what she has been working on this cycle go to:

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2135

*Canonical to expand cooperation with PC vendors*

Canonical is preparing to host a hardware summit in Taiwan in an attempt to discuss greater cooperation with Taiwan based manufacturers such as Quanta Computer, Compal Electronics, Wistron, Inventec, Foxconn Electronics (Hon Hai Precision Industry) and First International Computer (FIC). The event is meant to create a greater understanding of the advantages of Ubuntu. For the full article, follow the link below:

http://www.linuxtoday.com/it_managem...0092701135NWUB

*TurnKey community development contest: let the judging begin!*

The Ubuntu community is invited to join the discussion and vote who should win $2400 in donated cash prizes. As a result of the contest nearly 30 new ready-to-use Ubuntu-based appliances will be added to the upcoming release of the TurnKey Virtual Appliance Library, covering an excellent range of high-quality open source software.

"Looking at the big picture, what they've accomplished is not only a tribute to their own impressive abilities but also to the power of the open source ecosystem they leveraged. I can't think of any other area of human enterprise where a loosely knit band of individuals is empowered (in their spare time no less) to help enable thousands of individuals and organizations all over the world to take advantage of so much technological innovation."

http://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/contest-summary

*Featured Podcasts*

*Lococast: A New Tech Podcast with Ubuntu Linux Flavour*

Ever since LugRadio decided to call it quits Ive been hoping that some other high quality Linux and tech oriented podcast would appear to fill the void left in my podcast player. The Ubuntu UK podcast is quite good, but it lacks the rough edges of LugRadio. Many podcasts out there simply arent professional enough, so they are tedious to listen to, or they simply arent geeky enough. To be successful, a podcast need to be opinionated, well-informed and up-to-date. Lococast, announced in last weeks Ubuntu News Letter, seems to have what it takes. They describe themselves as a tech podcast with Ubuntu flair.

http://sonofjon.wordpress.com/2010/0...linux-flavour/

*Lococast.net Episode 7 - Here comes the Meerkat*

IntroMaverick Meerkat: New features comingUbuntu One Streaming Music ServiceGet your parties on: Maverick Release PartiesAnnouncing new LoCo Day EventBooks

More information Can be found at:

http://lococast.net/archives/229

*At Home With Jono Bacon*

This is the link to the Ubuntu Community Manager's (Jono Bacon) weekly videocast. Jono takes any and all questions from the community about all things Ubuntu and more.

If you missed last weeks episode you can find it at: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/9894325

For more information about At Home with Jono Bacon go to:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon

*Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings*

Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting Minutes for September 28th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-09-28Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting Minutes from September 28th, 1010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting/2010/20100928Ubuntu Server Team Meeting Minutes for September 28th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/20100928Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting Minutes for September 28th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2010-09-28Ubuntu Release Team Meeting Minutes for October 1st, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2010-10-01

**********

Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting Minutes for October 5th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-10-05Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting Minutes from October 5th, 1010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting/2010/20101005Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting Minutes for October 5th, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2010-10-05

*Monthly Team Reports: September 2010*

*Ubuntu Governance*

==== Americas Regional Membership Board ====

The approval results from the September 16th Americas Membership meeting are as follows:

David E. Rondon (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Emerling  |  https://launchpad.net/~emerling)

==== Developer Membership Board ====

===== Developer Membership Board meeting, 2010-09-27 =====

Chair: Cody A.W. Somerville

Present: Colin Watson, Emmet Hikory, Stéphane Graber, Soren Hansen, Michael Bienia

====== Administrative Matter: Review Marco Rodrigues participation in Ubuntu Development ======

Request: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarcoRodrigu...ionApplication

Marco Rodrigues requests permission to participate in Ubuntu Developer. He is currently not permitted to do so per a binding request from the former MOTU Council. [1]

Application was discussed by the board in absentia.

The board requested and received additional information from Scott Kitterman regarding his comment on this application.

Cody Somerville motioned to postpone consideration. Colin Watson seconded the motion with the stipulation that a call for feedback from developers be made regarding this application. The vote was called and the motion was carried unanimously.

Cody Somerville accepted an action to send an e-mail calling for feedback from developers on this application.

Postponed: 5 for, 0 against, 0 abstained. Total: 5

ACTION: Cody Somerville to send an e-mail calling for feedback from developers on this application.

[1] https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ry/003067.html

====== PerPackageUploader Application: Barry Warsaw for gtimelog ======

Request: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BarryWarsaw/MyApplication

Barry Warsaw requested upload permission to the gtimelog (universe) package.

Approved: 4 for, 0 against, 1 abstained. Total: 4

====== Ubuntu Core Developer Application: Raphaël Pinson ======

Request: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/de...st/000098.html

Raphaël Pinson, a former Ubuntu core-developer, requested to be reinstated as a core developer.

Approved: 4 for, 0 against, 1 abstained. Total: 4

====== Select a chair for the next meeting ======

ACTION: Michael Bienia to chair the next Developer Membership Board meeting.

==== EMEA Regional Membership Board ====

Date: 2010/09/07

Board Members Present

Laura Czajkowski (czajkowski)

Dennis Kaarsemaker

Stéphane Graber

Oliver Grawert (ogra)

David Rubin (drubin)

Jonathan Carter (highvoltage) - Chair

Apologies:

Alan Pope (popey)

Approved Members

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/bognarandras

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/maiatoday

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/costales

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VincentXavierJumel

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/cwoollard

Actions and follow-up items

drubin to chair next meeting

drubin to email lists

Next meeting is on 5th of October same time same place

==== IRC Council ====

Meeting 2010-09-11, 2010-09-26: Canceled

No quorum

No agenda items

No last-minute issues brought up for discussion

==== Technical Board ====

Meeting 2010-09-07

Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TechnicalBoa...recall&rev=309

The Board will organize a regular review of user feedback on brainstorm.ubuntu.com according to the proposal described at  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/te...er/000493.html

The Application Review Board proposed by Jono Bacon in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/te...er/000483.html was waved through informally, to bootstrap the application review process. We will re-evaluate in six months.

Meeting 2010-09-21

Chair: Martin

Attendees: Colin Watson, Kees Cook, Scott James Remnant

Guests: Jamie Strandboge

Review of Actions

Martin to follow up with Kees on-list (re: Chromium security updates) -- *DONE*

Matt to implement brainstorm reviews as proposed  -- *DONE*

Martin added this as a permanent topic to the agenda, together with the next due date

Matt to respond to jono re: application review board  -- *DONE*

SRU microrelease exception for bzr (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/te...er/000506.html)

Requirement: Run selftests during package build to catch architecture specific regressions, and catch problems early

Run tests on installed package as part of SRU verification

*ACTION:* Martin Pitt to ask Martin Pool about self test instructions on installed system

*ACTION:* Kees to add bzr self test to qa-regression-testing project

Under those conditions, the request was unanimously approved

*ACTION:* Martin add to StableReleasePolicy

Chromium security updates

Discussion has shown that a general SRU exception is the only viable way

It is not realistic to do any serious testing on these, since updates are released so fast; updates need to happen pretty much "blindly"

This makes it rather inappropriate for main/default install, but as an opt-in in universe the current experience with the recent Chromium SRUs showed that the process is working

In case of new build dependencies: in general they should be bundled, but for some of them it is okay to update the system package (e. g. gyp, and perhaps libvpx); this is a case-by-case decision

No new community bugs to look at

Next chair: Mark Shuttleworth

==== Kubuntu Team ====

*Kubuntu Team Report for September, 2010*

===== Packaging =====

Kubuntu Ninjas made KDE 4.5.1 packages (http://www.kubuntu.org/news/packages...plications-451) for Kubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx and 10.10 Maverick Meerkat

Amarok 2.3.2 (http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-232-backports-ppa) is available from Kubuntu Backports PPA

===== Development =====

Kubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat Beta released (http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-...-beta-released)

===== Translation =====

Jonathan Riddell made a list (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ku...er/004683.html) of what needs to be translated until Kubuntu 10.10

==== Ubuntu Studio Team ====

Began development for Natty - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio...atty%20Narwhal

moderating package selection (i.e. adding and removing packages)

developed around task focused workflow - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Workflows

helps define the package selection - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio...ionDevelopment

additional metapackages might be created for finer installation control of audio apps

eliminate duplicate functionality (i.e. remove LADSPA plugins if the same plugins are available in LV2 format)

Art development

plymouth theme

Tested Ubuntu Studio Release Candidate ISO for QA

Website Update

fleshing out audience

developing purpose for audience

identifying components for various page

evaluating mock-ups

Began to assign team positions

testing lead/contact/liaison - rlamerio

IRC user support - holstein

Kernel development

removed -rt kernel from archives

began working with Ubuntu Kernel Team to get -lowlatency kernel into archives

==== Xubuntu Team ====

*Xubuntu team report for September, 2010*

===== Bug Triage =====

Our bug triage efforts are paying off for Xubuntu. Many bugs were squashed this past month.

===== Packaging, Development, & Testing =====

We tested Maverick Meerkat Beta with good results.

===== Website & Marketing =====

Xubuntu needs a new Marketing Lead. Contact us per http://xubuntu.org/devel if interested or email charlie-tca@ubuntu.com

===== Artwork =====

We still need a good plymouth theme.

===== Community =====

We are striving to get more users to blog about Xubuntu. We would like to keep word out of the changes being made, as well as new releases.

We are attempting to submit new articles to Ubuntu Weekly News at least once a month about Xubuntu.

===== Documentation =====

Xubuntu needs a new Documentation Lead. Contact us per http://xubuntu.org/devel if interested or email charlie-tca@ubuntu.com

*Ubuntu LoCo Teams*

==== Argentina Team ====

Tuesday 7th - CISL 2010 - Conferencias Internacionales sobre Software Libre - at National Library (BUE) photos (http://img823.imageshack.us/g/image0185h.jpg/)

Friday 10th - Presentations in EPUEL 2010 - Encuentro Para Una Educacion Libre  pictures (http://img840.imageshack.us/g/eduguille.jpg/)

Monday 13 to Friday 17 - One week of introductory presentations at E.N.E.T. N°36 (public technical school) pics (http://img33.imageshack.us/g/dsc00673t.jpg/)

Organizing the first UbuCon in Argentina (Nov 19 & 20 at Palermo University - BUE)

Organizing Maverick Meerkat Release Parties (BUE and some others cities)

==== Asturian Team ====

24 September - 1Help=1Coffee (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/75) & μCourses (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/73). Picture (http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4125/...dbfd232b_z.jpg).

17 September - 1Help=1Coffee (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/75) & μCourses (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/73). Picture (http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4090/...bd5d94f3_z.jpg).

10 September - 1Help=1Coffee (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/75) & μCourses (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/73). Picture (http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/...835304fc_b.jpg).

3 September - 1Help=1Coffee (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/75) & μCourses (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/73). Picture (http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4125/...277b4458ed.jpg)

==== Belgian Team ====

September 5th: booth at Computer Fair in Ghent (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/...ent_2010-09-05 )

September 12th: booth at Computer Fair in Antwerp (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/...erp_2010-09-12 )

September 18th: Software Freedom Day in Ostend (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/...FreedomDay2010 ) in collaboration with Zandletters (http://zandletters.be)

September 19th: booth at Computer Fair in Charleroi (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/...roi_2010-09-19 )

September 26th: booth at Computer Day in Niel (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/...iel_2010-09-26 ) in collaboration with the local computer club Monitor

September 26th: booth at Computer Fair in Hasselt (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/...elt_2010-09-26 )

made sure Eclectic Tech Carnival (http://www.eclectictechcarnival.org/) (women in open source event) has Ubuntu CDs

collecting possible designs for a locoteam T-shirt

preparations for making a local Ubuntu services (companies) directory

some people started looking into (re)starting educational efforts

Weekly IRC meetings (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/IrcMeetings/Reports) for coordination on September 01st, 08th, 16th, 23d and 29th

==== Cameroonian Team ====

*17 September 2010*.Release of Aventure Libre (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianT...ojects/Journal) #3

*18 September 2010*. Participation to the Software Freedom Day 2010 in Yaounde, Palais des sports

Preparation :  mail 1 (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001371.html ), mail 2 (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001374.html )

Report,video,photos : Kwartzlab blog post (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianT...domDay#Edition 2010)

==== Canadian Team ====

Ubuntu Hours in Waterloo, ON (Sept. 1) and Ottawa, ON (Sept. 9)

Software Freedom Day in Kitchener, ON. (Sept 18)

(http://kwartzlab.ca/blog/dscassel/20...-day-2010-reca)

Lothlaurien's blog post (http://lothlaurien.wordpress.com/201...-a-good-thing/)

txwikinger's blog post (http://blog.txwikinger.me.uk/node/25)

Flyer from the event (PDF) (http://flyingsquirrel.ca/stuff/SoftwareFreedomDay.pdf)

Software Freedom Day (http://www.meetup.com/ubuntuvancouve...=list&offset=0) event planned for Vancouver.

We made buttons! (http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink)

Maverick Release parties planned for Vancouver, Kitchener-Waterloo, Ottawa and Toronto.

==== Catalan Team ====

September 1st: irc meeting

September 28th: meeting with CTUG for next release party.

==== French Team ====

bonjour Ubuntu (http://bonjourubuntu.fr) - New french website launched last month - Each day, one picture on Ubuntu and its awesome community.<<BR>>And if you don't speak french, you can follow on Hello Ubuntu (http://helloubuntu.com)

September 4th - Premier Samedi du Libre (http://www.premier-samedi.org/) in Paris<<BR>> This is a multi-distribution small install fest where around 60 people come to get help configuring and installing their Linux system.

September 4th-5th - Braderie de Lille<<BR>>From Saturday to Sunday evening stallholders set up shop along miles of streets. We have a booth at this event to present Ubuntu.

September 6th : weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

September 7th - Ubuntu Party in Paris organisation meeting on irc #ubuntu-fr-meeting - minutes (http://wiki.ubuntu-party.org/index.p...10.10/CR240907)

September 13th - weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

September 18th - Ubuntu-fr libre software survey organised for the Software Freedom Day 2010

September 19th - Ubuntu Party 10.10 second IRL meeting - minutes (http://wiki.ubuntu-party.org/index.p...10.10/CR290919)

September 20th - weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

September 21st - Ubuntu Party in Paris organisation meeting on irc #ubuntu-fr-meeting - minutes (http://wiki.ubuntu-party.org/index.p...10.10/CR240921)

September 22nd - Ubuntu-fr sysadmin IRC meeting

September 27th - weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

==== Hungarian Team ====

We Created Release Party Badges for the Local and the International Community: More info (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lo...er/004981.html)

András Bognár applied for the Ubuntu membership and has been succesfully approved by the EMEA Board. He is the 8th Ubuntu member in our LoCo. More info (in Hungarian) (http://ubuntu.hu/node/20705)

The number of registered users on ubuntu.hu has surpassed 18600

We started organizing the Maverick Release Party: it will be on October 16th, the location is still to be decided

We had our monthly IRC meeting on the first thursday of the month as usual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HungarianTeam/IRCMeetings

We regularly updated our loco site with the latest news: http://ubuntu.hu

We continued our work on the Hungarian Ubuntu Education Project: http://edu.ubuntu.hu

We did various translation-related tasks

==== Ubuntu Ireland ====

Regular Monthly IRC Meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IR...ngs/2010-09-15) was held at 8pm Irish time on Wednesday 15th September.

Members of our Loco did a great job of running OSSBarcamp (http://ossbarcamp.com/) on 25th and 26th of September in University College Dublin.

On Wednesday 29th of September the  Dublin (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/345/detail/) and  Cork (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/347/detail/) Ubuntu Hours took place.  Both will kicked off at 18:00 local time.

We had a great  Limerick Ubuntu Hour (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/348/detail/) on the 30th of September at 6pm in the Absolute Hotel.

Plans are under way for release parties for Maverick. The Dublin release party will be on 10.10.10.  More info (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/375/detail/)

==== Ubuntu Israel ====

We helped spread the word of Open source software and ubuntu on the open source day in Israel.

We had a booth on the biggest sci-fi convention in Israel, the Icon. In this event we gave over 200 Ubuntu CDs, sold Ubunchu comics and earned 500₪ (about 100 Euro) of donations.

We have started to push all the part of publishing Ubuntu, so we have printed Ubuntu fliers and Credit cards. for that we have also got a donation from "Hamkor" association for having a rollup for our booths.

we have started planning our Ubuntu 10.10 Release party :)

==== Japanese Team ====

Ubuntu Magazine Japan vol.5 was released.

http://ascii.asciimw.jp/books/magazines/ubuntu.shtml

We attended Open Source Conference 2010 Tokyo/Fall and held a seminar. Slides and Videos are available from the link below.

https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2010TokyoFall

The team member, Fumihito YOSHIDA, wrote the article about Btrfs in Ubuntu 10.10 for the October issue of Software Design.

http://gihyo.jp/magazine/SD/archive/2010/201010

We replaced the archive servers (jp.archive.ubuntu.com and ubuntu-ashisuto.ubuntulinux.jp) with new ones.

The team member, Nobuto MURATA, kicked off Ubuntu Hour Tachikawa-Tokyo.

https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Hour/TokyoTachikawa

==== Norwegian team  ====

Cybernetisk Selskab (CYB) a student organization and IFI @ University of Oslo (UiO) held an installation party Monday September 13th at the main campus in Blindern.

CDs were given to the organizers for distribution under the event and also to others in the computer labs at UiO later

Planning Maverick Parties in several cities:

General planning page for all events in Norway here (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorwegianTea...ckReleaseParty)

Bergen is planning an Installfest. This is arranged by BLUG (http://blug.kvidder.com/2010/arrange...-oktober-2010/) and Ubuntu enthusiasts. BLUG planning page here (http://www.blug.linux.no/wiki/Installfest).

Oslo will held an event (http://www.350.org/work-party-oslo) in Humla @ Hausmania in coordination with the 10/10/10 intiative by 10:10 and 350.org. This in cooperation with Greenpeace, Critical Mass, Pimp-my-Bike, Norsk Klima Nettverk, Another Saturday Stellenbosch Ubuntu Hour (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/350.org), 10:10 Norge, Norwegian Red Cross and the avail from the Oslo City Council. Two organizational meetings with the other groups in September.

Trondheim will held a coffee gathering of some sort

==== Serbian Team ====

September 5th:  regular monthly on-line IRC meeting, minutes HERE

September 8th: 1 member promoted to forum moderator, LoCo core team expanded.

September 5th: Do too cope deadline, translation team expanded.  Ubuntu Manual translation bumped on top. We plan, in association with Rakovica Municipality to publish 3500+ hard copies of Ubuntu manual and give them away to students in Rakovica elementary schools.

September 17th: two hours server downtime, fixed.

==== South African Ubuntu team ====

4 Sep: (http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/20...ay-ubuntu.html)

18 Sep: CodeJam (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/352/detail/) in Pretoria for Software Freedom Day

20 Sep: IRC Meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20100920)

JHB held software freedom day some  photos (http://www.flickr.com/photos/garyvdm...7624921361213/ )

==== Swiss Team ====

16. September: IRC Team meeting in #ubuntu-ch

17.-18. September: Booth at FrOSCamp in Zürich

==== Ubuntu United Kingdom LoCo Team ====

A new episode of the podcast was released http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2010/09...ious-stranger/

The official Ubuntu book review published on DZone at http://www.dzone.com/links/the_offic...ok_review.html

Alan Pope, Dave Walker and Tony Whitmore went to OSSBarCamp in Dublin to record a podcast episode and give talks

For Ubuntu App Developer week we have been giving talks on Python (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/27...om.html#t17:03) and Ruby (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/01...om.html#t19:58)

==== United States Teams ====

===== Ubuntu California =====

On September 12th, hosted booth at Solano Stroll 2010 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...lanoStroll2010)

Ubuntu Hours:

September 9th: Lake Forest (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001282.html)

September 23rd: Lake Forest (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001292.html)

September 28th: San Francisco (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001295.html)

Team meetings:

Sunday, September 5th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe.../10September19)

Sunday, September 19th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe.../10September05)

Launched project planning for:

Silicon Valley Code Camp 2010 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...s/CodeCamp2010)

Maverick Release Parties (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...averickRelease)

Conflict Resolution page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...lictResolution)

===== Ubuntu Chicago LoCo Team =====

Held our regular monthly team meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChicagoTeam/...tes/2010-09-06)

Requested our Maverick CDs from shipit

===== Florida LoCo Team =====

September 7^th^: 1^st^ Monthly Team IRC Meeting was held in #ubuntu-us-fl.

September 18^th^: Participated in Multiple SFD2010 events.

September 18^th^: Ubuntu Hour Miami-Dade (http://www.ubuntu-fl.org/2010/09/19/...ur-miami-dade/) was held.

September 21^st^: 2^nd^ Monthly Team IRC Meeting was held in #ubuntu-us-fl.

===== Iowa Team =====

September Meeting

September 30, 2010 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/IowaTeam/20100930)

===== Pennsylvania Team =====

September 11th Geeknic (http://ubuntupennsylvania.org/?p=65)

Photos by Elizabeth Krumbach (http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/...7624825046423/)

Photos by Andrew Keyes (http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahotw/s...7624811767445/)

On September 25th, to celebrate Software Freedom Day, an installfest was held and Jim Fisher did the main presentation at PACS (http://pacsnet.org/), "Zero to Linux in 45 Minutes" (http://pacsnet.org/meetings.php#Sep) where he featured installing Ubuntu with Wubi

Launched planning for booth at CPOSC (http://ubuntupennsylvania.org/?p=69) on October 16th

===== Virginia Team =====

Regular Monthly IRC Meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirginiaTeam/MeetingMinutes) was held at 8pm Eastern on September 7, 2010.

Software Freedom Day Activities

Fredericksburg, VA (Chris O'Donnell)

Galax, VA minutes (http://ls.net/content/software-freedom-day-2010) (Tarvid)

*Additional Ubuntu Teams*

==== Ubuntu Accessibility Team ====

Personas started to be defined, they will be called John, Daniella, Simon, Faisal and Henrietta http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/WkO4TZbvWt

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility pages are being re-written. This is a work in-progress at this time. It will increase readability and insure the latest information is available to everyone.

==== Ubuntu Beginners Team ====

Regular monthly meeting on September 14, 2010 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Meetings/20100914) - 8 members in attendance, 48 minutes long, with nhandler holding the chair.

phillw (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw) gained member status;

shredder12 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/shredder12)'s membership vote was moved to the mailing list;

Applications were opened for the position of "Mentorship Administrator" - a person that takes care of the mentor list each month and has mentors provide monthly status reports. (addresses duanedesign's agenda item of "Improving Mentor Program")

Development Focus Group membership applications were opened - applications done through the relative Launchpad team

==== Ubuntu Classroom Team ====

Team Meeting September 23, 2010 @ 01:00 UTC ((https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/Me...genda2010Sep23))

Classes held:

Sept 2nd: The sponsoring tools in ubuntu-dev-tools (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Tr...ogs/2010-09-02) by Stefano Rivera (tumbleweed) for Ubuntu Kernel Bug Triage Summit (Maverick) (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training)

Sept 11th: (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugTr...ummit/Maverick)

Sept 17th: Packaging without compiling (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Tr...ogs/2010-09-17) by Emmet Hickory (persia) for Introduction to Python (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training)

Sept 18th: (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/18...om.html#t18:01) by Pedro Mendes de Araújo (pedro3005) for Beginners Team Dev Academy (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTea...opment/Academy)

Sept 23rd: Ubuntu Distributed Development Intro + Q&A (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/23...om.html#t21:02) by James Westby (james_w) for Introduction to C++ (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training)

Sept 25th: (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/25...om.html#t16:02) by Diego Turcios (!DiegoTc) for Beginners Team Dev Academy (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTea...opment/Academy)

Sept 25th: Introduction to Python: Part 2 (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/25...om.html#t18:01) by Pedro Mendes de Araújo (pedro3005) for Beginners Team Dev Academy (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTea...opment/Academy)

Sept 27 - Oct 1: Ubuntu App Developer Week (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek)

==== Ubuntu Women Team ====

Flavia Weisghizzi and Silvia Bindelli of Ubuntu-It spoke with Debian and Fedora women at the Debian Ubuntu (Italian) Community Conference

Mailing list post (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/003008.html)

blog (http://xdatap1.wordpress.com/2010/09...ence-ita-2010/) (w/ photos!)

Melissa Draper and Alan Bell have been working on new wiki theme for our website

Full Circle Magazine, Issue #41 (https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-w....org/mointheme)

(http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-41/) with interview of 10.10 Kernel Release Manager Leann Ogasawara

Team update (in lieu of meeting) September 23rd (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/003016.html)

Team meeting September 8th (http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100908)

Laura Czajkowski ran her 4th Barcamp in Dublin ossbarcamp (http://ossbarcamp.com)

Isabell Long's Rewired State project hits the headlines (http://www.number10.gov.uk/news/tops...ergy-use-55332) http://govspark.org.uk/about/

Of the 623 Ubuntu Members at the end of this month 4.82% are women

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

==== Asia - Oceania RMB Meeting ====

Start: 10:00 UTCEnd: 11:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/R...ds/AsiaOceania

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====

Start: 13:00 UTCEnd: 14:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting

==== Ubuntu Open Week ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktop on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of time of publication

==== Ubuntu Bugsquad Monthly Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-bugs on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting

==== Ubuntu Beginner Team Meeting ===

Start: 23:00 UTCEnd: 00:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-beginners on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Meetings

*Wednesday, 13 October 2010*

==== Ubuntu Open Week ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek

==== Weekly Ubuntu Foundations team meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting freenode.netAgenda: https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Meetings/2010/1013

==== QA Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-quality in freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

==== Jono Bacon @ Home Videocast : Various Topics and Q+A ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-baconAgenda: This is a weekly videocast by the Ubuntu Community Manager, Jono Bacon in which he discusses a range of topics and also provides a regular weekly Q+A.

==== Edubuntu Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

==== Ubuntu Women Project Meeting ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-women-project on freenode.netAgenda: none listed at time of publication

*Thursday, 14 October 2010*

==== Ayatana UX team meeting ====

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 12:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda:  Introductions - Review team charter - Organize first UX activity  - Brainstorm future UX activities

==== Ubuntu Open Week ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek

*Friday, 15 October 2010*

==== Ubuntu Open Week ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek

*Saturday, 16 October 2010*

==== Introduction to Python: Part 5 ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 21:00 UTCLocation IRC Channel #ubuntu-classroom on freenode.netAgenda: none listed at time of publication

==== BugJam ====
Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 22:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-us-dc and #ubuntu-bugs  on freenode.netAgenda: None listed at time of publication

*Sunday, 17 October 2010*

None listed as of time of publication

*Monday, 18 October 2010*

==== Ubuntu-NGO IRC Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-ngo on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/Meeting

==== Security Team Catch-up ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up. Weekly Ubuntu Security Team catch-up meeting. Anyone is welcome to join if they want to watch, contribute, etc.

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 9.04, 9.10, 10.04 and 10.10*

*Security Updates*

USN-992-1: Avahi vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-992-1USN-993-1: libgdiplus vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-993-1USN-994-1: libHX vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-994-1USN-995-1: libMikMod vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-995-1USN-996-1: Mako vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-996-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

None Reported

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

libgdiplus 1.2.6-2ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012553.htmlavahi 0.6.22-2ubuntu4.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012554.htmllibhx 1.10.2-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012555.htmllibmikmod 3.1.11-6ubuntu3.8.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012556.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

landscape-client 1.5.5.1-0ubuntu0.9.04.0 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010154.htmllibgdiplus 2.0-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010155.htmlavahi 0.6.23-4ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010156.htmllibhx 1.28-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010157.htmllibmikmod 3.1.11-6ubuntu3.9.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010158.htmlsmbind 0.4.7-3+lenny1build0.9.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010159.html

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

landscape-client 1.5.5.1-0ubuntu0.9.10.0 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012487.htmllibgdiplus 2.4.2-1ubuntu0.9.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012488.htmlavahi 0.6.25-1ubuntu5.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012489.htmllibhx 2.9-3ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012490.htmllibmikmod 3.1.11-6ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012491.htmlqtcreator 1.2.1-3ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012492.htmlsmbind 0.4.7-3+lenny1build0.9.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012493.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

libgksu 2.0.13~pre1-1ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011742.htmlmtd-utils 20090606-1ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011750.htmlmplayer 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu16.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011743.htmlgjs 0.5-1ubuntu2.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011744.htmlgnu-smalltalk 3.0.3-2ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011745.htmllibzip 0.9-3ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011746.htmldesktopcouch 0.6.4-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011747.htmlgdm 2.30.2.is.2.30.0-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011748.htmllirc 0.8.6-0ubuntu4.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011749.htmlnspluginwrapper 1.2.2-0ubuntu6.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011751.htmlpython3.1 3.1.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011752.htmldell-recovery 0.58.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011753.htmlgrub2 1.98-1ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011754.htmlopenssl 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011755.htmlpython-imaging 1.1.7-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011756.htmlooo-thumbnailer 0.2-5ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011757.htmlsugar-0.88 0.87.2-1ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011758.htmlshutter 0.85.1-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011759.htmlgnomescan 0.6.2-0ubuntu1+lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011760.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.32 2.6.32-25.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011761.htmllinux-mvl-dove 2.6.32-211.27 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011762.htmllinux-fsl-imx51 2.6.31-608.20 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011763.htmlapache2 2.2.14-5ubuntu8.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011764.htmlgdecrypt 0.7.2.2-0ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011765.htmllandscape-client 1.5.5.1-0ubuntu0.10.04.0 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011766.htmllibgdiplus 2.4.2-1ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011767.htmlavahi 0.6.25-1ubuntu6.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011768.htmllibhx 3.2-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011769.htmlmako 0.2.5-2ubuntu1.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011770.htmllibmikmod 3.1.11-6.1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011771.htmlqtcreator 1.3.1-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011772.htmlclamav 0.96.3+dfsg-2ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011773.htmlsmbind 0.4.7-3+lenny1build0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011774.html

*Ubuntu 10.10 Updates*

kdebase-workspace 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008284.htmlkwave 0.8.5-1-3ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008285.htmlkdebase 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008286.htmlaudacious 2.4.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008287.htmlmemaker 1.5-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008288.htmlmountall 2.18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008289.htmlubuntu-it-menu 1.0.8.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008290.htmlweave 1.4.3-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008291.htmlwebdeveloper 1.1.8-5build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008293.htmlpwdhash 1.7-8build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008292.htmllinux-meta-mvl-dove 2.6.32.410.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008294.htmlubiquity 2.4.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008295.htmlvirtkey 0.60.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008296.htmlonboard 0.94.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008297.htmlxserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.12.0-1ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008298.htmlpulseaudio 1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu20 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008299.htmllibapache-mod-fastcgi 2.4.6-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008300.htmldebconf 1.5.32ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008301.htmlfuse 2.8.4-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008302.htmlusb-creator 0.2.25 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008303.htmlmgltools-support 1.5.4.cvs.20090603-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008304.htmlmgltools-volume 1.5.4.cvs.20090603-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008305.htmlnetbook-meta 2.033 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008306.htmldeejayd 0.9.0-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008307.htmlvala 0.10.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008308.htmlecs 2.0.0.rc1-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008309.htmlwebfav 1.17-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008310.htmlkubuntu-meta 1.204 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008311.htmlupse 0.6.0-1.1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008312.htmlaudacious-dumb 0.57-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008313.htmlg15daemon-audacious 2.5.7-4build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008314.htmlimms 3.1.0~rc8-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008315.htmlmcs 0.7.1-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008316.htmlxmp 3.2.0-0.1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008317.htmlwmauda 0.7-4build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008318.htmlpidgin-audacious 2.0.0-1build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008320.htmlmp3splt-gtk 0.5.6-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008319.htmlgdk-pixbuf 2.22.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008321.htmlemerald 0.7.2-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008322.htmllibrsvg 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008323.htmlkterm 6.2.0-46ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008325.htmlgtkterm 0.99.5-1ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008324.htmlgnome-games 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008326.htmlapparmor 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008327.htmlcompiz 1:0.8.6-0ubuntu9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008328.htmlliblastfm 0.4.0~git20090710-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008329.htmlaptitude 0.6.3-2ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008330.htmlubuntu-extras-keyring 2010.09.27 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008331.htmlupdate-manager 1:0.142.15 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008332.htmlubiquity 2.4.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008333.htmlgnome-session 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008334.htmlgnome-desktop 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008336.htmllibwnck 1:2.30.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008335.htmlrhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store 0.1.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008338.htmlgcc-4.4 4.4.4-14ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008337.htmlgnome-settings-daemon 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008339.htmlgucharmap 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008340.htmllibbonobo 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008341.htmlvirtkey 0.60.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008342.htmlgnome-control-center 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008343.htmlsimple-scan 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008344.htmlgnome-menus 2.30.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008345.htmllibgweather 2.30.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008346.htmltelepathy-gabble 0.10.0-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008347.htmllight-themes 0.1.8.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008348.htmlunity-place-applications 0.2.26-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008349.htmlunity-place-files 0.5.30-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008350.htmllibopensync-plugin-gnokii 0.22-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008352.htmllibimage-size-ruby 1:0.1.1-4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008351.htmlcups 1.4.4-6ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008353.htmld-conf 0.5-1ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008354.htmlempathy 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008355.htmlgconf-editor 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008356.htmlgnome-terminal 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008357.htmlgutenprint 5.2.6-0ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008358.htmllibgnome-keyring 2.31.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008359.htmlvte 1:0.26.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008360.htmlvino 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008361.htmlgcalctool 5.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008362.htmludisks 1.0.1+git20100614-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008363.htmlgcc-4.5 4.5.1-7ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008364.htmlapiextractor 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008365.htmlkolabd 2.2.4-20100624-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008366.htmlchromium-browser 6.0.472.63~r59945-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008367.htmlsquid 2.7.STABLE9-2ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008368.htmlgeneratorrunner 0.6.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008369.htmlpyside 0.4.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008370.htmlshiboken 0.5.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008371.htmladobereader-deu 9.3.4-1maverick1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008372.htmldebconf 1.5.32ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008373.htmlgnome-power-manager 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008374.htmlgnome-system-tools 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008375.htmlgrub2 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008376.htmllibindicate 0.4.4-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008377.htmldovecot 1:1.2.12-1ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008378.htmlglib2.0 2.25.16-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008379.htmlzeitgeist 0.5.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008380.htmllinux-mvl-dove 2.6.32-410.27 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008381.htmlunity 0.2.46-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008382.htmlmesa 7.9~git20100924-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008383.htmlplasma-widget-cwp 1.2.2-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008384.htmlgtkterm 0.99.5-1ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008385.htmlaptdaemon 0.31+bzr506-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008386.htmlbamf 0.2.58-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008387.htmlevolution-data-server 2.30.3-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008388.htmllibgnomecanvas 2.30.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008389.htmllibgnomeui 2.24.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008390.htmlgtk+2.0 2.22.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008391.htmllibgnome 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008392.htmlmutter 2.31.5-0ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008393.htmlsoftware-center 3.0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008394.htmltomboy 1.4.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008395.htmlevince 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008396.htmlfile-roller 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008397.htmldbus 1.4.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008398.htmle16 1.0.0-3.1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008399.htmlubiquity 2.4.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008400.htmlglib2.0 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008401.htmltotem 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008402.htmlmesa-demos 8.0.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008403.htmlatk1.0 1.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008404.htmlcheese 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008405.htmleog 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008406.htmleucalyptus 2.0+bzr1241-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008407.htmllibgnomekbd 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008410.htmlgnome-orca 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008408.htmlmousetweaks 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008409.htmlrhythmbox 0.13.1-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008411.htmlglibmm2.4 2.25.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008412.htmlnautilus 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008413.htmllintian 2.4.3ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008414.htmldeja-dup 16.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008415.htmlubuntu-font-family-sources 0.68+ufl-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008416.htmldebootstrap 1.0.23ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008417.htmlnewlib 1.18.0-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008418.htmlpictor 2.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008419.htmlxserver-xorg-video-geode 2.11.9-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008420.htmlvim 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008421.htmlpython-edbus 0.3.1+svn20090511-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008422.htmlubuntu-meta 1.207 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008423.htmlkubuntu-meta 1.205 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008424.htmlubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu 27 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008425.htmlnetbook-meta 2.034 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008426.htmlmountall 2.19 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008427.htmlstellarium 0.10.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008428.htmlunity 0.2.46-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008429.htmlgamgi 0.14.7-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008430.htmlfbreader 0.10.7dfsg-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008431.htmldebian-installer 20100211ubuntu28 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008432.htmlemerald 0.7.2-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008434.htmlcode-saturne 2.0.0.rc1-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008433.htmllibmesh 0.6.3.dfsg~rc1-1ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008435.htmlpetsc4py 1.1-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008436.htmlsuricata 1.0.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008437.htmllibhibernate3-java 3.5.4.Final-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008438.htmlmojarra 2.0.3-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008439.htmlgeronimo-commonj-spec 1.1.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008440.htmlpython-greenlet 0.3.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008441.htmllabyrinth 0.4.1-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008442.htmlbzr-gtk 0.99.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008443.htmllibcommons-fileupload-java-universe 1.2.1-5ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008444.htmljasperreports 3.7.4+dfsg-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008445.htmlxnecview 1.35-7ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008446.htmlqvamps 0.98-0.0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008447.htmllibspring-2.5-java 2.5.6.SEC02-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008448.htmleucalyptus 2.0+bzr1241-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008449.htmllibexif-gtk 0.3.5-4build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008450.htmlpython-eventlet 0.9.12-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008453.htmlpyjamas 0.7~+pre2-3ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008451.htmlcntlm 0.91~rc6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008452.htmlsolr 1.4.0+ds1-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008454.htmllibstruts1.2-java 1.2.9-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008455.htmllubuntu-meta 0.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008456.htmlsabily-grub-artwork 1.0 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008457.htmllubuntu-default-settings 0.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008458.htmlapt-mirror 0.4.8-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008459.htmlpidgin-sipe 1.9.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008460.htmlqvamps 0.98-0.0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008461.htmletsf-io 1.0.3-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008462.htmldx 1:4.4.4-3build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008464.htmldvdstyler 1.8.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008463.htmlgri 2.12.21-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008467.htmlgenesis 2.2.1-12ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008465.htmlgdal 1.6.3-4build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008466.htmlmistelix 0.31-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008468.htmlminc 2.0.18+cvs20100518-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008470.htmlkst 1.7.0-1.1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008469.htmlqdvdauthor 1:2.1.0+dfsg-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008471.htmlshogun 0.9.3-4ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008472.htmlimms 3.1.0~rc8-2build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008474.htmlg15daemon-audacious 2.5.7-4build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008475.htmlaudacious-dumb 0.57-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008473.htmlgnome-exe-thumbnailer 0.7-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008477.htmlxmp 3.2.0-0.1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008478.htmlupse 0.6.0-1.1build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008476.htmlspring 0.82.5.1+dfsg1-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008479.htmlsabily-grub-artwork 1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008480.htmllibffi-ruby 0.6.3debian-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008481.htmlgjs 0.7.1-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008482.htmledbrowse 3.4.1-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008483.htmlgxine 0.5.905-4ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008485.htmlgnome-web-photo 0.8-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008484.htmltiles 2.2.1-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008486.htmlspring-kernelpanic 4.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008487.htmlgwget2 1.0.4-1.1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008488.htmlmvel2 2.0.18-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008489.htmlhildon-desktop 1:2.0.19.debian.1-3ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008490.htmlpenguintv 4.2.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008491.htmlascii2binary 2.13-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008492.htmlgnash 0.8.8-5ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008493.htmlpython-scipy 0.7.2-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008494.htmlgrace 1:5.1.22-8build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008495.htmllash 0.6.0~rc2-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008496.htmlgtkmathview 0.8.0-5build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008497.htmlgtkglext 1.2.0-1.1fakesync2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008498.htmlgcompris 9.3-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008499.htmlubuntuone-client 1.4.4.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008500.htmldesktopcouch 0.6.9-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008501.htmlsoftware-center 3.0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008502.htmlr-cran-g.data 2.0-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008503.htmlunetbootin 471-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008505.htmlopenoffice.org 1:3.2.1-7ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008504.htmlmdadm 2.6.7.1-1ubuntu16 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008506.htmlgeronimo-jacc-1.1-spec 1.0.1-1.1fakesync1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008507.htmlindicator-session 0.2.10-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008508.htmllibvpx 0.9.2-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008509.htmlcairo 1.10.0-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008510.htmldevhelp 2.30.1-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008511.htmllivecd-rootfs 1.152 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008512.htmlappmenu-gtk 0.1.9-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008513.htmlshotwell 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008514.htmlkdebase-workspace 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008515.htmleasymock 2.4+ds1-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008516.htmlclamav 0.96.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008517.htmlx-loader 1.4.4git20100713-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008518.htmlopenmpi 1.4.1-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008519.htmldesktop-webmail 002-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008520.htmlxserver-xorg-video-geode 2.11.9-5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008521.htmlspecimen 0.5.2rc3-1.1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008523.htmllivemix 0.49~rc3-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008522.htmllashwrap 1.0.2-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008524.htmlmonodevelop 2.4+dfsg-3ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008525.htmlfox1.6 1.6.37-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008526.htmlgeronimo-validation-1.0-spec 1.1-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008527.htmlpython3-stdlib-extensions 3.1.2-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008528.htmlfluidsynth 1.1.2-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008529.htmlcalf 0.0.18.5-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008530.htmlmuse 1.0.1-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008533.htmljack-rack 1.4.7-2build3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008532.htmlhydrogen 0.9.4.1-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008531.htmlzynaddsubfx 2.4.0-1build3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008536.htmlxjadeo 0.4.13-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008535.htmlseq24 0.9.0-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008534.htmlmesa 7.9~git20100924-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008537.htmlqemu-kvm 0.12.5+noroms-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008538.htmlbzr-explorer 1.1.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008540.htmlqbzr 0.19.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008539.htmlbamf 0.2.58-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008541.htmlappmenu-gtk 0.1.9-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008542.htmlindicator-datetime 0.0.6-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008543.htmlunity 0.2.46-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008544.htmlgnome-applets 2.30.0-3ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008545.htmlgnome-keyring 2.92.92.is.2.31.91-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008546.htmlgeronimo-jpa-2.0-spec 1.1-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008547.htmllibhibernate-commons-annotations-java 3.2.0.Final-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008548.htmllibhibernate-validator-java 4.0.2.GA-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008549.htmlkubuntu-default-settings 1:10.10ubuntu9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008550.htmlpython-liblas 1.2.1-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008551.htmlbastille 1:3.0.9-13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008552.htmlchromium-browser 6.0.472.63~r59945-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008553.htmleclipse 3.5.2-6ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008554.htmlqapt 1.0.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008555.htmlubuntu-artwork 53.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008556.htmlliblastfm 0.4.0~really0.3.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008557.htmlubuntu-artwork 53.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008558.htmldesktopcouch 0.6.9b-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008559.htmlqbittorrent 2.4.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008560.htmlqapt 1.0.3-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008561.htmlskrooge 0.7.3.2-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008562.htmllubuntu-artwork 0.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008563.htmlubuntu-restricted-addons 4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008564.htmlkubuntu-default-settings 1:10.10ubuntu10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008565.htmlgtk2-engines-qtcurve 1.5.2-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008566.htmlfontforge 0.0.20090923-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008567.htmlpartman-base 141ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008568.htmltomboy 1.4.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008569.htmlgvfs 1.6.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008570.htmlzenity 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008571.htmlseahorse 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008572.htmlbrasero 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008573.htmlvala 0.10.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008574.htmlubuntu-keyring 2010.+09.30 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008575.htmlconsolekit 0.4.1-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008576.htmlindicator-network 0.2.14-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008577.htmlgnome-themes 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008578.htmlgnome-bluetooth 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008579.htmlnautilus-sendto 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008580.htmlgnome-keyring 2.92.92.is.2.31.91-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008581.htmlgtksourceview2 2.10.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008582.htmlcasper 1.245 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008583.htmlupdate-manager 1:0.142.16 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008584.htmlgwibber 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008585.htmllinux-ti-omap4 2.6.35-903.13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008586.htmlicoutils 0.29.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008587.htmlsun-java6 6.21-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008588.htmlapport 1.14.1-0ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008589.htmlcups 1.4.4-6ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008590.htmlkerneloops 0.12+git20090217-1ubuntu9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008591.htmltotem-plugin-arte 0.9.2-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008592.htmlmultistrap 2.1.6ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008597.htmlamarok 2:2.3.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008598.htmlplasma-widget-message-indicator 0.5.6-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008599.htmlgnome-do 0.8.3.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008600.htmlkubuntu-netbook-default-settings 10.10.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008601.htmlbugzilla 3.6.2.0-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008602.htmlclamav-data 20100816.030200.11560 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008603.htmllibkolab-perl 1:2.2.4-20100624-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008604.htmlocrodjvu 0.4.6-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008605.htmlphp-kolab-filter 0.1.9-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008606.htmlre2 0+hg40+dfsg-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008607.htmlsolfege 3.16.4-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008608.htmlyate 2.2.0-1~dfsg-1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008609.htmlcollectd 4.10.1-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008610.htmle17 0.16.999.49898-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008611.htmlibus-array 0.0.2-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008612.htmlmysqmail 0.4.9-6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008613.htmlopenttd 1.0.4-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008614.htmlplanner-el 3.42-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008615.htmlpokerth 0.7.1-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008616.htmlpotool 0.11-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008617.htmlpython-ecore 0.5.0+r49824-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008618.htmlpython-edje 0.5.0+r49747-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008619.htmlrinputd 1.0.3-5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008620.htmlsml-mode 4.0-8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008621.htmlcdebconf-terminal 0.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008622.htmlfluidsynth 1.1.2-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008623.htmlsyncevolution 1.0+ds1~beta2a-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008624.htmllash 0.6.0~rc2-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008625.htmldovecot 1:1.2.12-1ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008626.htmlwine1.2 1.2-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008627.htmlmodule-init-tools 3.12-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008628.htmlcasper 1.246 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008629.htmlsoftware-center 3.0.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008630.htmlapt 0.8.3ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008631.htmlunity-place-applications 0.2.26-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008632.htmltelepathy-glib 0.12.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008633.htmlempathy 2.32.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008634.htmlm2crypto 0.20.1-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008635.htmlkubuntu-default-settings 1:10.10ubuntu11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008636.htmlkubuntu-netbook-default-settings 10.10.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008637.htmlkubuntu-mobile-default-settings 10.10.0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008638.htmlseamonkey 2.0.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008639.htmldevmem2 0.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008640.htmlpowervr-omap3 3.01.00.07-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008641.htmlopengles-sgx-omap3 3.01.00.07-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008642.htmlsugar-firefox-activity 6+dfsg-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008643.htmlgweled 0.8.repack-5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008644.htmlaiksaurus 1.2.1+dev-0.12-6build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008645.htmlqt4-x11 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008646.htmlplt-scheme 4.2.4-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008647.htmlupdate-manager 1:0.142.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008648.htmlubuntu-sso-client 1.0.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008649.htmlunity-place-files 0.5.32-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008650.htmlunity 0.2.46-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008651.htmlmutter 2.31.5-0ubuntu9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008652.htmljasper-initramfs 0.32 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008653.htmljasper-initramfs 0.33 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008654.htmlbase-installer 1.107ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008655.htmlubiquity 2.4.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008656.htmlubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu 28 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008657.htmlwine1.2 1.2-0ubuntu9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008658.htmltelepathy-qt4 0.3.10-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008659.htmlreadahead-fedora 2:1.5.6-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008661.htmlxubuntu-meta 2.117 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008660.htmlmusescore 0.9.6.3+dfsg-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008662.htmlltrace 0.5.3-2ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008663.htmlevolution 2.30.3-1ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008664.htmldocky 2.0.7-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008665.htmlutouch-geis 1.0.11-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008666.htmlscilab 5.2.2-8ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/008667.html

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*UWN Sneak Peek*

Stefano Rivera: Release Party Ubuntu Mirror - http://tumbleweed.org.za/2010/10/09/...-ubuntu-mirror

Jonathan Ridell: The Ubuntu Font, now with added Rupee - http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4331

Mackenzie Morgan: Introducing Gally - http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspo...ing-gally.html

Software Center with a dose of Zeitgeist and maybe Teamgeist - http://seilo.geekyogre.com/2010/09/s...ybe-teamgeist/

Martin Owens: Five Years Ago in Ubuntu  - http://doctormo.org/?p=2810

Ara Pulido: On First Experiences  - http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2...t-experiences/

The weird and wonderful world of Latin Extended B - http://design.canonical.com/2010/10/...in-extended-b/

Mohamad Faizul Zulkifli: Ubuntu Linux for Ham Radio Operators - http://9w2pju.hamradio.my/2010/10/ub...operators.html

Dustin Kirkland: Brand Refresh of manpages.ubuntu.com - http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/...ubuntucom.html

Julien Lavergne: Lubuntu 10.10 is released - http://gilir.wordpress.com/2010/10/1...0-is-released/

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Amber GranerJonathan CarterLiraz SiriDaniel CalabNathan HandlerAlex LourieAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.


Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

